# "new" Cwc G10 Off Ebay



## nobbynobbs (Jul 26, 2006)

Evening all









I did a bit of searching on eBay and found a seller "filipebravo" (mods, sorry if advertising is not allowed) who states that he has genuine 1989 unissued G10s for sale. Anyway to cut a long story short, after reading his excellent feedback I bid and won one for Â£35 (with 2 free nato straps - although he does admit they are from the far east).

Two days after paying, it arrived (from Portugal no less). I am now the proud owner of a navy 552 G10 from 1989. I am certain it is not fake as I have compared it to 2 other G10s, and what really makes me think it is genuine is the fact the hands are starting to change colour (a sure sign of Tritium aging). Outwardly there are no obvious signs of use - not even a scratch on the crystal or marks on the battery hatch. The only thing i could see was a small amount of corrosion where the strap bars are welded to the case - this was removed by scratching it with my thumb.

Time keeping wise - it is perfect. I have put on a real nato strap and now it looks like the dog's doodahs









Has anyone else bought one of these G10s?? How come this seller appears to have so many watches to sell??

Cheers

Nobby


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Nobby, great watches,









The reason he has so many for sale is that a lot of MOD stuff is sold off in 'job lots' of maybe hundreds at a time, the people who are in the know buy up big quantities of surplus then put them in smaller batches and sell them on, and so on down the 'food chain' to the end customer, you and me...


----------



## nobbynobbs (Jul 26, 2006)

That's what I thought - I am just supprised they are new


----------

